# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  UNE BONNE FAMILLE pour FIDJ, doux X Malinois/Beauceron de 6 ans !

## Vegane7

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* FIDJ
*Type:* Berger Belge Malinois
						
							
								croisé Beauceron
							
						
						
*Taille:* Grand
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 6 ans 9 mois 
*N° d'identification:* A venir
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 91 - Essonne
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 06 63 55 79 12
*E-mail :* refugesaintroch@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Je mappelle FIDJ, je suis un X Malinois/Beauceron (Issu dun éleveur).
Né le : 25-04-2016. Poids 45 kg. Pucé, castré, vaccins à jour
Abandonné  maintes fois à cause de caprices dhumains. Pourtant très affectueux  :: ,  gros nounours qui aime jouer et sortir. Très proche de la personne qui  soccupe de moi et mapporte laffection que je mérite. Jaime lhumain ;  même si celui-ci ma fait du mal. Ma taille et mon poids me font  paraître brut, mais pas méchant. Ce nest pas de ma faute, jai été  conçu ainsi. 

MES BESOINS
Promenades journalières. Un jardin  hyper clôturé. Mes futurs adoptants devront être habitués aux grands  chiens et surtout être patients car mon triste passé a laissé en moi des  traces douloureuses ; et je noublie pas. 
Seuls lamour, le temps et la patience peuvent restaurer la confiance.
Un éducateur canin pourrait vous guider, afin datténuer mes carences de chien incompris et malmené.

Parlons de mes défauts :
Avec les chats : Pas du tout compatible (très courant chez les Malinois/Beaucerons)
Avec les chiennes : compatible (eh oui !), mais attention aux petits gabarits.

CONCLUSION : Pour ce qui est de lamour, je nattends que ça : EN DONNER.
Il  y a URGENCE, je vis de multiples changements. Mes frais sont devenus  trop lourds. Personne pour mapporter enfin de la stabilité et un  quotidien serein ?...
Depuis plus d'un an, on se bat pour moi Sil vous plaît, adoptez-moi !

FIDG laffectueux  :: 



Post FB à partager : https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=...26032464092113

----------


## Vegane7

FIDG a besoin d'une famille aimante et sérieuse pour la vie, de toute urgence. 
SOS ! 
Faites tourner au maximum SVP !

 ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Vegane7

MAJ :

FIDG est désormais en accueil et cherche d'urgence une famille pour la vie.

Vendu à 2 mois, FIDG a été cantonné pendant 3 ans dans un hangar avec une autre petite chienne. Donné à une personne sans aucune expérience dun chien de ce gabarit, il na pu bénéficier dune vie sportive même sil a été bien traité et aimé.

 Le propriétaire a trouvé une copine vivant dans un petit appartement en HLM, malade et qui ne veut pas de chien

CARACTERE

 Il supporte mal la solitude, très angoissé en cas dorage sauf si en compagnie de son humain

 Il recherche câlins et attention, jeux et caresses car il a souffert de la séparation précoce de sa mère

 Un peu têtu mais connaît les ordres de base (assis, couché, ici, non) et revient à lappel

 Fidèle (un peu possessif avec son humain), bon gardien, calme, aboie un peu s'il ne connaît pas. Na jamais mordu

 PAS OK chats et ne supporte pas les longs trajets

 Lidéal serait des adoptants sans animaux, avec maison et/ou terrain, assez sportifs.

----------


## bab

up !!!

----------


## GADYNETTE

QU'EN EST-IL MAINTENANT ??? une solution a t'elle été trouvée. Il est MAGNIFIQUE

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Vegane7

> QU'EN EST-IL MAINTENANT ??? une solution a t'elle été trouvée. Il est MAGNIFIQUE


Hélas non, et c'est plus urgent que jamais... 

MEGA-SOS DE LA DERNIÈRE CHANCE / TRÈS GRANDE URGENCE !
FIDJ,   doux X MALINOIS/BEAUCERON de 6 ans (PAS OK CHATS / OK CHIENNES (pas de  petit gabarit cependant) / CHIENS : à tester avant + PAS de petits  gabarits), attend une FAMILLE DACCUEIL OU DES ADOPTANTS qui pourront le  sauver !
CONTACT UNIQUE : association Respectons au 06-07-65-60-72 ou 06-38-42-97-07
Mail : association.respectons@gmail.fr

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

[QUOTE  
L'Educatrice de Fidj nous a demandé de publier son annonce qu'elle va diffuser également partout.
Pour l'adoption de Fidj, c'est l'Association Respectons qu'il faut contacter au 06 07 65 60 72 ou 06 38 42 97 07.






][/QUOTE].

----------


## Alantka



----------


## GADYNETTE

pourquoi l'asso ne peut-elle le garder ????

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> l y a URGENCE, je vis de multiples changements. Mes frais sont devenus trop lourds.


 En quoi consiste ses frais ??

----------


## GADYNETTE

du nouveau ???

----------


## Panda75

Le "dominant" avec petits chiens et chat, il s'agit plutôt de la prédation (génétique chez le berger par exemple) ou développé quand on joue à la balle.

----------


## arden56

Message de SOS Nos Doux Amis
 FIDJ EST ADOPTÉ 
La magie a opéré...Fidj restera dans sa famille d'accueil, désormais sa famille pour la vie !  "Longue vie mon Bonhomme, auprès de cette chouette famille... 
Merci à tous
(Alerte-SOS Chiens)

----------


## Vegane7

Merveilleux !!

----------


## Vegane7

Arden hélas, c'est faux. Alerte SOS fait erreur.
Je cite mon contact : 

"Fidj est toujours sous l association Respectons . Il se trouve chez X et est toujours à l adoption.
X et moi , payons des sorties régulières pour fidj , ainsi que des  sorties supplémentaires dans un parc d un refuge où la directrice  accepte Fidj. 

Fidj est toujours diffusé sur les réseaux."

----------


## GADYNETTE

adopté, pas adopté...j'aurais aimé qu'il le soit !!!! j'espère du fond du coeur qu'il va trouver SA FAMILLE

----------


## breton67

> adopté, pas adopté...j'aurais aimé qu'il le soit !!!! j'espère du fond du coeur qu'il va trouver SA FAMILLE


je ptg ce sentiment et espère également qu' une personne puisse enfin le prendre pour de bon ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

il est dans les adoptés et sortis d'affaire???????????

----------


## Vegane7

Oui, il a été déplacé à la suite de la fausse bonne nouvelle.
Je le remets dès maintenant dans le fil des annonces.

----------


## Vegane7

FIDJ se trouve depuis une quinzaine de jours grâce au dévouement d'une protectrice au refuge Saint-Roch dans le 91 (merci à l'équipe) ! 
Il attend une bonne famille pour la vie.
CONTACT : le refuge Saint-Roch au 06 63 55 79 12
Mail : refugesaintroch@gmail.com 
Fiche refuge : https://www.refuge-saint-roch.com/copie-de-cayenne-158

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> FIDJ se trouve depuis une quinzaine de jours grâce au dévouement d'une protectrice au refuge Saint-Roch dans le 91 (merci à l'équipe) ! 
> Il attend une bonne famille pour la vie.
> CONTACT : le refuge Saint-Roch au 06 63 55 79 12
> Mail : refugesaintroch@gmail.com 
> Fiche refuge : https://www.refuge-saint-roch.com/copie-de-cayenne-158





Je ne le trouve pas sur leur Facebook

----------


## arden56

un seul post sur le forum du refuge : 
https://www.refuge-saint-roch.com/co...-PCoAs_o7atWOI


Sur FB, nous avons modifier les nÃ´tre pour aider ce loulou : 
https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid...54814542019337

----------


## Vegane7

J'ai aussi rectifiÃ© mon post FB l'autre fois :
https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=...26032464092113

----------

